# Nice Little Bridgeport In Resent Episodes Of Walking Dead



## jmarkwolf (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks like my late 60's J-head.

I wonder if it's a movie set prop or the inside of a genuine abandoned shop, like other 
factories/warehouses in that series.


----------



## jmanatee (Dec 6, 2016)

Kinda bummed they didn't show more of the making of the bullet


----------



## jmarkwolf (Dec 7, 2016)

Me too.

And did Eugene really only make one bullet?

And will it misfire just when she needs it most?


----------



## jmanatee (Dec 8, 2016)

I hope it wont misfire Negan needs to go...


----------



## expressline99 (Dec 10, 2016)

I think Carl will kill Negan...with the Bridgeport in the machine shop.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 1, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> I think Carl will kill Negan...with the Bridgeport in the machine shop.


I see what you did there.


----------

